# introducing my wife to golf



## Feyd888 (Jun 4, 2010)

so tomorow after work I'm taking my wife out for her first golf experiance. first we'll spend an hour or so at the driving range with her new clubs (bought used online) then we have a tee time early evening. she's excited but nervous that she wont do well.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Goodluck lets us know if she enjoys it and tell her not to worry about the score yet


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I am big on learning the golf game backwards. What my wife and I did was start her off with a putter, and made it a competitive game just between ourselves. Here's what we did. On a par three, she would start putting from an area of the green that was farthest from the pin, and would continue on until she putted out. If she took three putts, she made par, four putts were a bogie, and so on. Mean while I had to start at the tee box like normal. We did the same thing on par 4s, and 5s. If it took me 3 shots from the tee box to hole out on a par 3, I made par. If she took three putts she also made par. We tied. Not only did this competitive routine make me focus more, she also got a kick out of winning a few holes. As her putting improved, I started losing more holes to her. Once she started winning too many holes with just her putter, then we moved her to chipping. (she got to where she was putting less than 3 times on most of the par 4s, and 5s) Example. On a par three, a chip and two putts was a par for her. A par 4 would be a chip, and 3 putts. A par 5 would be a chip, and 4 putts. From there she would graduate to pitch shots. After a few years, where ever my approach shot into the green was from, she would drop a ball, and start from there also. 5 years later, she now plays from the 200 yard marker, or the par three tee box...which ever is farthest from the pin. This is fun for her, and sometimes not so fun for me.


----------



## PierreSA (Jul 12, 2010)

@FrogsHair thats an excellent idea.I tried to teach my wife to play but started with a 5 wood and some irons.It was a disaster from the word go and we ended up screaming at each other and she gave up saying it was too hard and a stupid game.I am going to try your idea and start her again but with a putter only so she can get some confidence and beat me,which she will love.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

It just stands to reason that if you can putt, you can chip. If you chip, you can pitch. If you can pitch you can hit your irons. If you can swing your irons, you can swing your woods. Putting is much easier to learn than any other shot in golf. When a golfer starts out on the tee box with long club, they are going to hit more bad shots than good. It's simple math. 18 tee boxes, 18 longer club shots. On a par 72 course you have 54 other shots/putts to deal with. It's better to learn those other 54 shots first to get your self out of trouble you will hit with some of the 18 tee shots. Now look at from the stand point if the golfer is shooting a 90. It's still 18 tee shots, but now there are 72 other chances where you can save a stroke or two. Starting backwards saves a lot of arguments. makes the game easier, and less stressful to learn. It can promote a fun, competitive atmosphere for couples. Learning the game backwards is also a deterrent to slow play. No, I don't know of any PGA instructors that promote learning the game backwards. Why that is I don't know.


PierreSA said:


> @FrogsHair thats an excellent idea.I tried to teach my wife to play but started with a 5 wood and some irons.It was a disaster from the word go and we ended up screaming at each other and she gave up saying it was too hard and a stupid game.I am going to try your idea and start her again but with a putter only so she can get some confidence and beat me,which she will love.


----------



## Feyd888 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the comments and advice guys wish I woulda had that start backwards tid bit on friday when we hit the course... things started off poorly before we even hit the course. Friday is a 2:30 finnish for me at work so I'd booked a 4:00 tee time and we were going to spend the hour and a half to hit a bucket or 2 at the range. She lost track of time and didnt end up leaving home to drop our daughter off at grammas house untill after 2:30. she gets home at 3:30. still 15 + min. to the course. so we had to skip the range and hit the course. being friday the course was pretty busy. We got paired up with a couple nice young guys (both lefties like me ) I gave her 3 tries to hit the ball, then I'd make her pick up and hit from where I hit to. I could tell that she was getting upset at being rushed but I didnt want to slow the groups behind us too much. Then she connected realy nice on the 2nd tee, dead straight and about 180yds. she had a huge smile. After the first couple holes she started making contact more often, tho mostly just 30 to 60 yd worm burners. she made about 3 more realy decent Drives and one dead nuts at the pin chip from 25 feet or so rolled within 8 inches of the stick. It was about 27*C and 98% H with hardly a breath of wind, and we had decided to walk. We'd rented her a pull cart but after 7 holes she was getting tired. We decided to play best ball with the other two in our group and by the time we got in she was pretty beat but she says he had alot of fun and wants to come out again so couldnt heave been too bad. next time will make sure to have some driving range time in, will rent power cart, will see how the wife feels about starting backward.... thanks again guys
J


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Good for you Feyd888. Sounds like she had some fun. Get a golf cart for sure next time! She will like that much better.

I wish the wife would try it, any of it. Wont try mini golf, pitch n put or driving range. "Hit that little ball with those sticks??? No, you can do it with the kids." At least I have fun with my boys. They are just starting and we are having a lot of fun at it. So I get some good time with them. We video tape out putting, chipping, up and downs and driving and watch later when we get home and have a barrel of laughs.


----------



## Rumic (Jul 27, 2010)

I like FrogHairs idea of learning the game backwards. Personally, I would like to golf with my wife but it's not really something I want to mix together. I'd like to share it, but it's also my personal space time. Just take it slow, man and she'll probably at least enjoy herself, y'know?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Rumic said:


> I like FrogHairs idea of learning the game backwards. Personally, I would like to golf with my wife but it's not really something I want to mix together. I'd like to share it, but it's also my personal space time. Just take it slow, man and she'll probably at least enjoy herself, y'know?


Golf gives me my personal space and I want the wife to enjoy the game too. there are a lot of couples that play together and separate.:thumbsup:


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I taught my wife the game, for selfish reasons, so she wouldn't bitch about the time and money I spend on the game
Now she spends more time and money on it than I do.


All kidding aside, she was a great student, and really loves the game. She has gotten fairly good at it, in fact was the 2007 Ladies Club Champion at our course.
We spend many quality hours together on the course, and I also have my "mens" time when I play on tournaments or on league


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Good one Steve. Your opening line is funny:laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I have got my wife onto a par 3 course so far where the longest hole is like 110m and I think she was getting over it a little in the end but we'll have to wait and see if I can get her on a full course although i do like the time with the boys factor too.
Steve does make a great point though...


----------



## PierreSA (Jul 12, 2010)

We have now played our first 2 games(9 holes walking)with her playing the putting only game.Wow,she starts the first 3 holes eagle,eagle and another damn eagle and she was loving it.I went par,par,bogey.
Ok, her putting did deteriorate after that start,but she still "whipped me" in her words by a few shots.That damn scorecard is now stuck to the fridge and I see it all the time.I have never had an eagle in 12 years playing golf.
We are playing tomorrow but she has to play from about 30 meters off the green with one of the kids wedges.I suppose I will have to pay green fees for her now too.
I'm not complaining,I'm just saying golf has now become different and more difficult for me to concentrate on my own game because I still have to count her shots too.She loses track of the amount of shots(putts) she's played and WILL argue to win.
I still play with my mates alone which I won't change,it's just different.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

my wife has never beaten me for 18, but the first time she beat me on one of the nines, I didn't hear the end of it for weeks


----------

